# unterschied PWM Anschluss und 3 pin Anschluss?



## zocks (2. Dezember 2009)

Hiho!

 Brauche ein bissel Wissen  , habe mal rumgesurft aber noch nicht so gefunden was ich wollte.

Soweit ich weiss ein PWM anschluss tut die spannung schnnel unterbrechen, somit ein Lüfter bei ein 12 V Anschlüss, durch eine 50% unterbrechung, würde nur 7V "sehen" , somit dreht es auch langsamer, oder?

Wo ist der unterschied zur ein 3 pin Anschluss ohne PWM ? da kann ich doch auch die Geschwindigkeit regeln ohne der 4te Pin, somit verstehe ich den Unterschied noch nicht so ganz.

Danke

Nachtrag:

So, Habe erfahren den PWM Asnchluss liefert immer 12 V, und die Geschwindigkeit durch die Impulse des 4te Pins verändert.
Die 3 Polige Anshclüsse tun die geschwindigkeit ändern in den sie direkt die Spannung ändern.

Sehr schön, aber warum die 2 methoden für das gleiche Ergebniss?? Sind da vorteile/nachteile bei der 2 Varianten?


----------



## aurionkratos (2. Dezember 2009)

Einige Lüfter brauchen z.B. eine bestimmte Startspannung. Die kann man dann ab einen bestimmten Punkt z.B. nur mit pwm runterregeln.


----------



## zocks (2. Dezember 2009)

aurionkratos schrieb:


> Einige Lüfter brauchen z.B. eine bestimmte Startspannung. Die kann man dann ab einen bestimmten Punkt z.B. nur mit pwm runterregeln.




Hmm, den Noiseblocker braucht z.b. 7 Volt startspannung. Sind Nachteile vorhanden wenn er von vorne rein 12 V bekommt?


----------



## Gummikuh (2. Dezember 2009)

Die Startspannung kann man auch mit einer Anlaufsteuerung erreichen, hier wird dann der Lüfter erst nach einer bestimmten Zeit heruntergeregelt.

PWM ist eine günstige Regelmöglichkeit, ist sogesehen ein simples an/aus.
Mit LED Lüftern hat man dann einen schönen Disco-Effekt, den kann man mit einer Glättung des Signals aber auch unterbinden.

Muss aber auch dazusagen, bin nicht vom Fach.War jetzt mal der Versuch einer simplen Erklärung, wer sich auskennt darf es gerne Vervollständigen bzw. korrigieren.

Wenn dein Lüfter 7V zum Starten braucht, dann ist höhere Eingangsspannung unproblematisch.Ein Problem hast du, wenn der Lüfter weniger bekommt, z.B. 5V, dann startet er gar nicht oder erst zu späterem Zeitpunkt, wenn die Regelung bei der Startspannung angekommen ist.


----------

